# Private A&E - how am I referred from there?



## dereko1969 (7 Jul 2010)

I hurt my knee in a fall at work last week - I thought it would be okay so haven't gone to A&E since, it's still not great and am thinking of going to a private A&E to save time (I don't have health insurance). Do they charge extra for x-rays or is that included in the visit charge?

My main query is, if I'm referred to a physio or surgeon from there will I be 'stuck' in the private system which I couldn't really afford? or 

Can they refer me to the public system? or

Should I just go to a public hospital's A&E and wait the extra time (feel bit bad about that as it's not really an emergency - probably just strained ligaments)?

Mods please move if in wrong forum.


----------



## Newbie! (7 Jul 2010)

As far as I know the new Mater A&E in Smithfield, which is private, will refer you back to the public for further treatment.


----------



## Peadar (7 Jul 2010)

If it's not an emergency, you should just go to your GP. If he/she thinks it needs an X-ray they will refer you to A & E. Once your referred from a GP you don't have to pay the A & E fee. 

People should not look at the A & E as their first port of call unless it's an emergency and your usually seen much quicker by a GP anyway. 

Also from experience A & E is useless for ligament injuries, they only X-ray and once there is nothing broken they send you on your way, with maybe a few anadin if you complain enough.

Regards,
Peadar


----------



## dereko1969 (7 Jul 2010)

That's why I haven't gone yet cause I'm fairly sure that it's just a ligament strain, and as I've already pointed out I would feel bad taking up time as it's not really an emergency, however going to my GP and then going to A&E means a lot more time possibly doubling the time which is why I was just going to go to the A&E first off.


----------



## niceoneted (7 Jul 2010)

sounds like you need a visit to the GP with a referral to a physio.


----------



## truthseeker (7 Jul 2010)

Your GP may not even send you to A&E, may simply give you some medicine and instructions to follow to see does it improve - if I were you Id go the GP route.


----------



## AlbacoreA (7 Jul 2010)

If you go to the GP they refer you for an x ray and maybe to physio in the public hospital. That might take a while and some injuries like ligaments are best treated quickly. So going straight to a Physio would be quicker. But they aren't cheap so in the end it comes down to money.


----------



## huskerdu (8 Jul 2010)

I know of two people recently who were convinced that they "only" had a ligament sprain, not a broken bone. They were both wrong, and in one case had both and was told that the ligament damage would take longer to mend than the break. 

A knee injury can linger and I would advise getting a medical opinion,I would go to my GP, if it was me, 

AFAIK, a private A&E will refer you to a private hospital, if that is your choice, or tell you to go to the public hospital for treatment, which probably means going to public A&E to access this treatment.
You are right that you feelthat you shouldnn't be going to A&E with an non-emergency but it is one of the failings of our medical system that that is the way that you access hospital care for minor injuries. 

THey do charge extra for an Xray in private A&E.


----------



## DubShelley (8 Jul 2010)

Hi,

Sorry to hear of your injury! Depending on where you are based and whether you wish to spend a bit of money to get treated, I would go to the [broken link removed]Injury Clinic or to a [broken link removed]. The usually charge for the consult and the xray if needed but are extremely fast and you don't need a referral.

Alternatively, if you do not wish to spend this extra cash, go with the other suggestions of seeing your GP, get a referral (if needed) and go to A&E. In this case you should only have to pay for your GP visit.

Good Luck!


----------



## NovaFlare77 (8 Jul 2010)

DubShelley said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry to hear of your injury! Depending on where you are based and whether you wish to spend a bit of money to get treated, I would go to the [broken link removed]Injury Clinic or to a [broken link removed]. The usually charge for the consult and the xray if needed but are extremely fast and you don't need a referral.


 
Just to clarify that the Mater Rapid Injury Clinic operates on the same cost basis as a public a&e and will charge €100 for whatever treatment or tests are carried out (unless a GP refers you or the clinic admits you to hospital. In those cases the €100 doesn't apply). The VHI Clinic and other private a&e's will charge an initial consultatation fee PLUS any additional tests, including x-rays.

OP - it's been a week since the accident happened, so in any case I'd go to see someone about it. The worst case scenario is that you see a GP who then refers you to A & E for further check ups/tests. In this case, you'd pay for the GP visit and nothing else. 

Also, you mentioned the accident happened at work, are there any medical personnel where you work? Or does your employer have any policy about funding medical costs for accidents at work? 

Finally, whatever route you take, as a PAYE worker (I'm presuming), you are entitled to 20% tax relief on a range of medical costs including GP fees, A & E charges, physio and prescription costs. You claim this back from Revenue at the end of the year.


----------



## AlbacoreA (8 Jul 2010)

Petermack said:


> Becuase it was a fall I wouldn´t be surprised if a GP sent you for an X Ray and an MRI scan. An X Ray is nearly mandatory now in cases of a fall.



I would have though a MRI would be fairly unusual.


----------



## NovaFlare77 (8 Jul 2010)

Not wanting to overstep my boundaries, but just a reminder to everyone of the posting guidelines about medical issues - .

"We do not discuss medical issues other than to provide links to support groups and medical forums. We do not allow recommendations for doctors, dentists or medical practitioners generally. We do not allow discussion of weight loss issues either as they always develop into either advertising or medical topics such as anorexia.

You may discuss tax relief on medical expenses and pricing of medical services or health insurance. It is ok to provide information on the availability of emergency doctors or 24 hour pharmacies. But you should not discuss effectiveness of treatment or quality of care. "


----------



## elcato (8 Jul 2010)

Go to your GP. If he feels you need an x-ray he will send you to A&E. They will immediately put you on a queue for the xray which is a lot quicker than seeing the doctor in A&E. Probably take a few hours but still quicker than normal A&E. Amazingly, once you are in this sytem and in need of follow ups it is quite painless (if you'll excuse the pun) regarding waiting times etc. I would recommend you use this route. As an aside it was mentioned this happened in work so there is no reason why you should not tell HR that you are going to A&A in the daytime to get this sorted during working hours. Perhaps bring a laptop of work material with you to keep you occupied.


----------



## AlbacoreA (14 Jul 2010)

Indeed. But it usual for GP to refer people to them?


----------

